# Resources > Education Center >  >  Art Work

## icedawg

hey,

just thought i'd let everyone know who's working on various education projects that you can solicit work from members of the Art Team (assuming someone is interested, since this is all voluntary!   ::mrgreen:: ) for your tutorials or whatever, if needed.

----------

